# What is this? I broke it



## Joniker (Aug 9, 2018)

I am a new tractor owner. I was using the back grader blade in reverse, and broke this piece on the 3pt hitch (see picture). It is made of cast iron, so I guess it is meant to break first before anything else.
What is this piece called, and where can I get one?
The tractor is a Case, gas and I don't know the model number or year, but thing it is a mid 60's model.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

Welcome to the forum joniker! I hope you are referring to the bolt!  Otherwise, in the circle is the lower lift arm telescoping link or quick attatch I believe, hard to tell. Can you do a closer photo or two?


----------



## Joniker (Aug 9, 2018)

I broke the inner piece. It is a sliding quick attach that locks the grader into place. I don't have a better picture. The bolt is part of the grader blade. It's fine. The lower lift arm is fine. just the inner cast iron slide was broke. If it were steel, I could weld it up again, but it is cast. I've never been good at welding cast iron. 
So is that the telescoping link? Can I buy something to replace that? Any idea where?


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

wouldn't that slide be cast steel?.


----------



## Hoodoo Valley (Nov 14, 2006)

That should be good ole American made steel right there. You have nothing to loose anyways by welding it back together. Pushing backwards on those arms and latches is not a good idea as you found out.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

The hitch lock is forged steel. Called an Eagle Hitch Latch, looks a bit like an eagle talon. Steiner Tractor carries them for the antique Case tractors. https://antique-tractor-parts.steinertractor.com/search?&UID=&w=case+three+point+latch&view=


----------



## Joniker (Aug 9, 2018)

Many thanks guys! Eagle hitch latch is what i need. Also, i will try the arc welder on it first. I never thought to try because the steel looked porous like car iron or gun metal. I appreciate all the help.


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

If you weld it, use a low hydrogen rod, heat it with a rosebud to cherry, then bury it in sand about 6" on all sides and let it slowly cool. Usually much more cost effective to just buy one at the cost of Acetylene and oxygen.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

Steiner has that part, eagle hitch latch there is a left & right part # for the left one is CKS010 there phone# 1-800-234-3280 hope this helps.


----------



## John M Mientus (Jun 16, 2018)

That is the lock part only if you need the complete latch is CKS011 call them they can help you out.


----------



## Guest (Aug 12, 2018)

Having spent many $, many hours over the last 16 months repairing and replacing jury rigged parts on the tractor I purchased, I encourage you to opt for replacing the broken part rather than attempting a weld repair. Cobbled is not a good thing in the long run.


----------

